# Our Free Xtreme Cube Timer for Android - Fast and Efficient



## XtremeCube (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi we just released our timer for competitive solvers looking to reduce their times

Xtreme Cube Timer

Features:

- Keep records by puzzle i.e. 2x2~5x5, Megaminx, Pyraminx

- Scramble

- History and Solutions

- Fast and Efficent


Download here:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=team.limcarry.timer

Search Google Playstore:

xtreme cube

please rate us and give us feedback on what other features you would like to see
in the next update. We're eager to listen!


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 17, 2014)

Good Timer, but I dont like the UI and it also dosent have that feature where we can stop the timer when we band the cube down like FiveTimer. But would recomment it 


XtremeCube said:


> Hi we just released our timer for competitive solvers looking to reduce their times
> 
> Xtreme Cube Timer
> 
> ...


----------



## AmazingCuber (Mar 17, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Good Timer, but I dont like the UI and it also dosent have that feature where we can stop the timer when we band the cube down like FiveTimer. But would recomment it



I don't like your spelling either.  Seriously though, it makes a post a lot easier to read if you try to watch spelling and grammar 
I don't have Android so I can't test it, but if you, Criticalcubing, don't like the UI, why don't you stop complaining and actually propose changes! That helps everyone.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 17, 2014)

I might think about it  and I am just waiting for the timer by Arti. Seems more promising and he is implementing a lot of stuff and I really like it. SO will wait for it. 


AmazingCuber said:


> I don't like your spelling either.  Seriously though, it makes a post a lot easier to read if you try to watch spelling and grammar
> I don't have Android so I can't test it, but if you, Criticalcubing, don't like the UI, why don't you stop complaining and actually propose changes! That helps everyone.



As far as UI goes, see ChaoTimer or Five timer and implement all the features from there and implement modern UI that looks good like IOS7  or Android 4.4


----------



## pipkiksass (Mar 17, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> As far as UI goes, see ChaoTimer or Five timer and implement all the features from there



Stop telling people to make their timer like a timer you already like and use - this is NOT feedback. 

Perhaps there's a reason why not all timers are identical? Perhaps the programmer made a conscious decision to do something a bit different?

If you like a specific feature from another timer, politely suggest that the programmer consider this development. Developers aren't your slaves, and aren't obliged to implement your suggestions. 

Even better, feed back on the existing functionality of each timer.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 17, 2014)

Of course it's not at all suspicious that the only review, a five star one saying "Excellent Very *fast and efficient*", is from someone called "kyungtaek *park*", when the app is from "*Park* Distribution". Seems trustworthy.


----------



## Zoé (Mar 17, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Of course it's not at all suspicious that the only review, a five star one saying "Excellent Very *fast and efficient*", is from someone called "kyungtaek *park*", when the app is from "*Park* Distribution". Seems trustworthy.



Actually, XtremeCube seems to be from South Korea, where Park is a very common last name (the 3rd most popular one according to wiki : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Korean_family_names), so I wouldn't jump to conclusions too quickly there, it might also just be a coincidence ^^


----------



## Stefan (Mar 18, 2014)

Well the review also uses that phrase from the app description (and not really anything more) and it was posted on the first day the app was posted. And the "developer's website" is http://cafe.naver.com/speedcubextreme where Google's translation finds _"Company information ... President: bakgyeongtaek"_, in Korean "박경택". According to the Wikipedia page you found, "박" can also be translated to "Park", and according to this page, "경택" means "Kyung-taek". So the president of the app's developer's website is "Kyung-taek Park" and the reviewer's name is "kyungtaek park".

But if I'm wrong, I'm sorry for the suspicion and for polluting this thread


----------



## Bhargav777 (Mar 18, 2014)

App seems good enough for me. 2x2 scrambles aren't lol. If only you people could remove the ads...


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 20, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> App seems good enough for me. 2x2 scrambles aren't lol. If only you people could remove the ads...


I didnt switch on the data and I have no ads  You should do the same


----------



## googlebleh (Mar 21, 2014)

bigcubes scrambles are broken

I didn't check all of them, but I know 5x5x5 looks waaayy too short. Also, if you denote a wide turn with a '2' after the face (eg B2), it is indistinguishable from a half-turn of that face (eg B2).


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 23, 2014)

I just tryed this and the 4x4/5x5 scrambles are not quite the same as what the WCA approved scrambles are.


----------

